# Design Specifications Updates



## dlegofan (May 1, 2021)

It looks like NCEES did pull the trigger for changes to the test specifications.
PE Structural Engineering Practice Exam · Exam Prep · MyNCEES Account

From what I can surmise, these are the standards that have not changed:
ACI 318-14

These are the new standards:
IBC 2018
ASCE 7-16
AISC: Steel Construction Manual, 15th edition
AISC: Seismic Design Manual, 3rd edition
AASHTO LRFD Bridge Design Specifications, 8th edition

Unknowns:
Timber
Masonry
Cold-form steel


----------



## EBAT75 (May 1, 2021)

Not officially yet. The specifications posted as of today have not changed. Perhaps on Monday.

The new and improved sample exam is like any previous instances. Nothing of a makeover. I have see some of the sneak peek questions in some places.

The one on Steel Special Concentric Braced Frame could reignite the recent discussions we had on the forum just before the exam even though that was OMFs.


----------



## Engineerbabu (May 1, 2021)

The building codes required for the example question is for IBC 2018 and AASTHO 8th edition so it’s very clear about their intentions for the Fall. Atleast they gave hint earlier, in case someone wants to prepare for the exam since now. In my case I will most likely wait for the results before buying all new books.


----------



## Be-n (May 1, 2021)

All codes are updated except ACI318 and special wind and seismic provisions for wood construction.





NCEES PE Structural exam information


Taking the PE Structural exam? Learn about NCEES exam specifications, reference materials, scoring and reporting, and the most up-to-date pass rates.




ncees.org




I gotta start retabing all codes


----------



## EBAT75 (May 1, 2021)

They were going to rehash ACI into self-contained member based chapters each containing everything you need within itself without having to flip from chapter to chapter as in 318-14.

That would be easier for everyone alike, whether designers or examinees.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 1, 2021)

It begins!


----------



## Br_Engr (May 2, 2021)

Here you go folks. Looks like it is official to me.

AASHTO - 7th -> 8th
IBC - 2015 -> 2018
ASCE 7 - 2010 -> 2016
ACI - No change
AISC - 14th -> 15th
AISC Seismic Design Manual - 2nd Edition -> 3rd Edition
AISI S100 - 2012 -> 2016
NDS - 2015 -> 2018
NDS SDPWS - No Change
TMS 402 (ACI 530) - 2013 -> 2016


----------



## GTTrekkie (May 2, 2021)

Is this where we shine the David Connor "bat-signal" for his book updates? 

Side note/question: Sent question to AASHTO about 6 weeks ago regarding the 8th edition & PE/SE exam version. Heard nothing. Did y'all have better luck?


----------



## E720 (May 2, 2021)

@David Connor SE - Any book update?


----------



## EBAT75 (May 2, 2021)

Br_Engr said:


> Here you go folks. Looks like it is official to me.
> 
> AASHTO - 7th -> 8th
> IBC - 2015 -> 2018
> ...


@Eng_Br. I don’t know where these attachments/information came from but as I said earlier, NCEES exam specifications are still showing the last - April 2018 onwards....set.

I just checked it again. To me that is the official notice. So I am lost.


----------



## Be-n (May 2, 2021)

EBAT75 said:


> @Eng_Br. I don’t know where these attachments/information came from but as I said earlier, NCEES exam specifications are still showing the last - April 2018 onwards....set.
> 
> I just checked it again. To me that is the official notice. So I am lost.i


It’s like an SE exam problem statement, you need to read every single word before making conclusions  
On the last page of each pdf, they say these references effective beginning the October 2021 examination


----------



## Be-n (May 2, 2021)

EBAT75 said:


> @Eng_Br. I don’t know where these attachments/information came from but as I said earlier, NCEES exam specifications are still showing the last - April 2018 onwards....set.
> 
> I just checked it again. To me that is the official notice. So I am lost.


I shared a link in a post above that will bring you directly to NCEES web page with the links to these PDFs.


----------



## EBAT75 (May 2, 2021)

Be-n said:


> All codes are updated except ACI318 and special wind and seismic provisions for wood construction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Be-n said:


> It’s like an SE exam problem statement, you need to read every single word before making conclusions
> On the last page of each pdf, they say these references effective beginning the October 2021 examination


Be_n, I know I have this trouble not reading every word in the exam question. May be NCEES ADHD!






NCEES PE Structural exam information


Taking the PE Structural exam? Learn about NCEES exam specifications, reference materials, scoring and reporting, and the most up-to-date pass rates.




ncees.org





This is what NCEES also gives under SE specifications.
I clicked on the link in your earlier post also. Both roads led me to Rome not 2021 specs.

Can you please cut an paste this link and tell me what you find?


----------



## EBAT75 (May 2, 2021)

NCEES PE Structural exam information


Taking the PE Structural exam? Learn about NCEES exam specifications, reference materials, scoring and reporting, and the most up-to-date pass rates.




ncees.org


----------



## Be-n (May 2, 2021)

EBAT75 said:


> Be_n, I know I have this trouble not reading every word in the exam question. May be NCEES ADHD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can’t cut a link for a specific PDF page. It is on top of the last page in each PDF. Here is the screenshot with the highlighted title.


----------



## EBAT75 (May 3, 2021)

Okay, I had a hard time getting this through. I had to scratch my head. Kevo came to mind.

When I kept asking people to click on the link they were posting, saying it leads to the same page as the current listing of standards and that still shows the the four 2018 onwards set of standards, I kept getting the PDFs.

No one said these 4 PDFs of the Oct 2021 standards were from the new samples and solutions book being marketed (I am assuming to be the case) even before the announcement and posting was made by NCEES. Why I kept asking my (dumb) question. 

May be I missed something because I did not read every word in the post like I should on the exam questions. Leaving that aside, I don’t know if this is known to the readers. Taken from the preview of the new book because I now read every word I see anywhere 
:

*©

What changes were made to this edition?*
_*Eight design standards were updated, resulting in changes to many solutions, namely afternoon essay solutions. Questions are the same as those in the previous edition (ISBN ending in 89-6).*_

If I have the previous edition and I have to go through the punishment of updating changes, retabbing ....why would I buy the same questions of which may be one or two PM essay questions will need some new code correction which can be a good way to learn whatever code changes there are.


----------



## Titleistguy (May 4, 2021)

Anyone know if interims are included in the aaahto requirement?


----------



## Titleistguy (May 4, 2021)

1 replacement down.....

lol.


----------



## EBAT75 (May 5, 2021)

Titleistguy said:


> Anyone know if interims are included in the aaahto requirement?


Now that I read every word everywhere, all it says is 8th edition. No reference to supplements, interims or anything.


----------



## Br_Engr (May 5, 2021)

EBAT75 said:


> Now that I read every word everywhere, all it says is 8th edition. No reference to supplements, interims or anything.


AASHTO no longer issues supplements or interims. All update are now issued through a complete new edition.

I guess there is more $$$ to be made in an entire new edition as opposed to interims. Especially in this day and age of the PDF.


----------



## EBAT75 (May 5, 2021)

EBAT75 said:


> Okay, I had a hard time getting this through. I had to scratch my head. Kevo came to mind.
> 
> When I kept asking people to click on the link they were posting, saying it leads to the same page as the current listing of standards and that still shows the the four 2018 onwards set of standards, I kept getting the PDFs.
> 
> ...



I owe an apology.

I saw this:
Vertical Forces (Gravity/Other) and Incidental Lateral Component of the Structural Engineering BREADTH Exam Specifications
Effective Beginning with the April 2018 Examinations

This was the Specifications. Apparently there is no change to them in 2021 October exam. I thought nothing new has been posted. The Standards are at the very bottom. They show 2021 October.

It would have helped this dim wit if they placed a note at the top also after April 2018 ..... saying no change to specifications.

Over and done with.


----------



## David Connor SE (May 6, 2021)

E720 said:


> @David Connor SE - Any book update?


I am just seeing the update now to AASHTO 8th edition. Luckily I have already updated my book. I am in the process of getting it put up on Amazon right now. Might take a few days, but update is coming.


----------



## Reverse Polish (May 7, 2021)

David Connor SE said:


> I am just seeing the update now to AASHTO 8th edition. Luckily I have already updated my book. I am in the process of getting it put up on Amazon right now. Might take a few days, but update is coming.



You rock, sir. I have a co-worker who will be very happy to know the new edition is forthcoming.


----------

